# Astatotilapia flaviijosephi?



## AlmightyJoshaeus (May 2, 2013)

Anyone know much about this fish? I was assuming from their range that they probably would not need heaters, but otherwise know little about them.


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

Here is an article from Greg Steeves. 
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/a ... ii_pt1.php

I had acquired a group of A. Desfontainii that had come from him, and they were beautiful, but highly aggressive, including the females. They had spawned once for me, but she spit the eggs and I could not save them. Eventually I lost them all, sadly.I would imagine that the Flavijosephi would be similar. I know that the Desfontainii were thought to be extinct in the wild until they were rediscovered roughly 10 years ago. Here are a couple of shots of the Desfontainii.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

H.desfontainsei lives in Algeria, Tunisia and perhaps isolated bodies of water in the Sahara, he lives in warm waters, almost the same conditions for the flavijosephhii that lives in Israel
xris


----------

